# Wrestling Pepper...



## MAGIC PHOTO (Aug 14, 2008)

In my Kitchen i find
this 2 Pepper
Wrestling

heheheh


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

Now this is funny  

Well arranged!

Who won?

I do not only think of wrestling though, when I see this


----------



## Corry (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you sure they're not canoodling?


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 24, 2008)

HOT !


----------

